# Wheels Ready



## JimRoy (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey Cabers.  I decided to build 3 sets of wheels last week. All have 3 base coats, 3 clear coats, wet sanded and buffed. I laced and trued. The red set has Lighting Dart tires and a ND Model C hub. All three sets are really nice and ready for bikes.  I going to use the purple set on my granddaughters build, the sage set on a 48 Schwinn straight bar build. I don’t have plans yet for the red set.


----------



## Kato (Jul 11, 2018)

Those look really good..........some quality work right there !!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 11, 2018)

That's a beautiful garage door decoration. Great looking wheels!


----------



## JRE (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice. I've got a bike the red ones would look good on lol


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 12, 2018)

JRE said:


> Nice. I've got a bike the red ones would look good on lol



I may sell them


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 12, 2018)

Where did you buy the rims? @JimRoy


----------



## JRE (Jul 12, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> I may sell them



let me know if you decide too.


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 12, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Where did you buy the rims? @JimRoy



They are old rims that I restored.  I’ve restored many.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 12, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> They are old rims that I restored.  I’ve restored many.  Thanks for asking.



They look good, just checking. Thanks.


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2018)

Super nice. I like the purple set. The red ones really stand out. I like them all. You are very gifted


----------

